# MGF and IGF Stack



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi bros, been reading lots about MGF and IGF and have got myself a bit of both. There are lots of ways to use them it seems but I don't have the pegMGF so am a little unsure of best timings/quantities.

If I pin say 200mcg MGF immediately post workout into muscle worked (100 mcg bi-laterally) and then 40mcg IGF-1 R3 30 minutes later (again bi-laterally at 20mcg) is the better route? Presumably my PWO shake straight after that?

I also thought about doing 1 week of MGF at the same dosage as above and also immediately PWO then followed by a week of IGF-1. In other words all the same dosage but just splitting the pinning by week rather then daily. I would pin the IGF-1 immediately PWO too in this scenario. Any thoughts?

Any help much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

see if this helps

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/36702-pegmgf-igflr3-good-article.html


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

colinidj said:


> see if this helps
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/36702-pegmgf-igflr3-good-article.html


Yes thanks, I've seen that and it made interesting reading. I'm not educated enough in this field to make a judgement whether the science is right or not. Has anyone used this protocol?

maybe I should give it a go myself and let you know how it goes


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

I decided to go this way. 200mcg of MGF immediately PWO with 40mcg of IGF-1 R3 half hour later. Both bi-laterally into muscles worked. Today I worked shoulders and pinned front delt. No problems with the MGF as I have reconstituted with sodium chloride and just popped 100mcg of BA water into the pin then the 200mcg which I shared between delts. Different matter with the IGF which is pre-diluted with AA (I think) at 1ml. I used two pins here and popped 100mcg of BA water into pin and then the 20mcg of IGF. Now that is a small amount by any standards. When I first tried to draw it all I got was air. Then I decided to draw some air into the syringe and push this into the vial to get some pressure. This worked but lost some of the BA into the vial. What a palaver. Obviously this takes some practice 

Don't feel any different but honestly don't expect too just yet. I also took PWO shake straight after IGF.

Will keep you all updated on progress :thumb:


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

draw the igf first then your water is what most people do i think but don't quote me as i haven't used it myself yet but will be soon i'm just gettin as much info as i can befor i start


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

colinidj said:


> draw the igf first then your water is what most people do i think but don't quote me as i haven't used it myself yet but will be soon i'm just gettin as much info as i can befor i start


No the water is drawn first and used to push the IGF in. Reason being there is so little IGF don't wanna leave any in the pin 

I'm gonna try just draw off the IGF without water today see how that goes.


----------

